# Recharge your batteries, check them augers, be ready to rock



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Just a friendly reminder to do a maintenance charge on your batteries in storage. Charge up them cameras and/or flashers.

Lack of off season maintenance is the #1 killer of sealed cell batteries. The other is overcharging, so be sure the charger is designed for the job and performs as it is intended.

Late fall is a wise time to run a fresh tank of Sta-Bil gas/oil mix through a ice auger in storage and fire it up for a tune up. A Plug is a good thing to change seasonally too.

Blades: Touch up them blades if you can, or send off StrikeMaster blades now to get sharpened...beat the rush latter on.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow Ed, long time! You still doing surveying on anglers on the river? Seemed I always ran into you everywhere.

Anywho, I hope all is well and it's good to see you back online.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I lurk...I'm a lurk'r...Eh. :wink:


----------

